
Apple holding out on Cook testimony for House antitrust probe - maxwell
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/16/apple-holding-out-on-cook-testimony-for-house-antitrust-probe-322974
======
rvz

      the great anti-trust battle is coming soon.

